# The Big Fish - 3x DVD'S bie PLUS



## addy123 (23. Juni 2005)

Habe mir heute die 3 DVD`s "*THE BIG FISH*" bei PLUS geholt.
Ich kann Sie Euch empfehlen.

Barramundi-Fischen
Großer Weiser Hai
Goldmakrelen
Helikopter-Snapperfischen
Forellenfischen
Riesen Travelly
Königsdorsche!

Gruß Addy


----------



## Darry (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: The Big Fish - 3x DVD'S bie PLUS*

Wie lange ist die Spielzeit der DVD's?


----------



## Sailfisch (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: The Big Fish - 3x DVD'S bie PLUS*

Die Filme sind bereits Gegenstand der Debatte im Board!Guckst Du hier!


----------



## addy123 (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: The Big Fish - 3x DVD'S bie PLUS*

Die DVD's sind je 73 Minuten lang.
KostaQuanta: 14,99 Teuronen

Ich finde Sie wie gesagt prima!
Hatte nichts gefunden, was auf dieses Thema hindeutete. Das nächst mal werde ich besser gucken!:g 
Gruß Addy


----------



## Sailfisch (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: The Big Fish - 3x DVD'S bie PLUS*

Macht doch nixxx! :m


----------

